# Attached garage build :)



## lejenko

Hi everyone, this is my first thread on here although I've been perving about on the site for a while now spending hours reading up on various garage builds and detailing tips. After about six months of waiting I've managed to get full planning on a much awaited garage something I've wanted since taking interest in detailing. I'll be looking at a 4.5m x 5.5m pitched roof attached with brick boarder and rendered exterior giving a nice work space and room for storing my currently minimal collection of products. I'm in early stages at the mo so nothing to exciting for you guys to see but I'll update when I can as I crack on.

Here are the proposed drawings


















And 2 days of graft and destruction  













































And that's about it for now.


----------



## legs

looks like a good space mate, similar to mine (mine is 3.9m x 6.5).



look forward to the updates:thumb:


----------



## lejenko

Thanks bud it's nice to be able to contribute ideas as I've taken my inspiration from DW


----------



## adamb87

looks a good space that does. i have just laid foundations on mine to alter my current garage do will leave my build thread till completion  it has taken priority just because of this forum !! costs a bleedin fortune!!:wave: haha


----------



## Jonny_R

Looks good mate cant wait to see the progress and finished project


----------



## Skimask

Maybe not your thing - but it is another option??

http://www.waltons.co.uk/4m-x5-5m-greenacre-garage-log-cabin


----------



## lejenko

Skimask said:


> Maybe not your thing - but it is another option??
> 
> http://www.waltons.co.uk/4m-x5-5m-greenacre-garage-log-cabin


Thanks guys I'll try and keep you all updated. I'm waiting on the spoil to be grabbed at the min so put on hold for now.

I love these cabin style garages but I'm looking to do some thing more substantial but still a great idea :thumb:


----------



## lejenko

Hi all, sry for the epically slow progress on this I've had loads of waiting around on various people and things have taken longer than I wanted but all been well the builder is starting next week


----------



## M3simon

Any updates mate


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah keen to see where your up to fella...


----------



## Daz.

Love a garage build... subscribed!


----------



## lejenko

M3simon said:


> Any updates mate





[email protected] said:


> Yeah keen to see where your up to fella...





Daz. said:


> Love a garage build... subscribed!


Finally we're getting somewhere. As of today we are at damp course so progress will be fairly swift from here on in :thumb:

A few pics




























Tomorrow the hard core will be put down.


----------



## Palmer02

Looking good


----------



## lejenko

Palmer02 said:


> Looking good


Thanks bud, hardcore is down now ready for membrane and conc tomorrow


----------



## shudaman

Will be a good size garage that!


----------



## CHRIS-P

boiler flue is in a handy position :lol::lol:


----------



## lejenko

CHRIS-P said:


> boiler flue is in a handy position :lol::lol:


That little issue will be sorted with a not is little job of moving the boiler :/

Some progress now peeps 



















Garage door RSJ going on next then the roof


----------



## 20vKarlos

Owing along mate, love these builds! Shame about the Boiler Flue though as that's expensive!


----------



## J306TD

20vKarlos said:


> Owing along mate, love these builds! Shame about the Boiler Flue though as that's expensive!


Couldn't it be left in place but use a piece of extension pipe and run it through the new roof?


----------



## shudaman

J306TD said:


> Couldn't it be left in place but use a piece of extension pipe and run it through the new roof?


I'm not gas safe but its not quite that easy I don't think
I would say it needs to be moved, I would hang it in new the garage with a vertical flue going through the roof


----------



## ibiza55

Nice work matey


----------



## T.C

The boiler flue pipe extension would be dependant on the make and model of the boiler. 

From the photos I can see that it is possibly a non condensing, fan assisted, balanced flue but would need closer pictures to be sure.

I am a fully qualified gas safe registered engineer. If you let me have the boiler details I will be able to tell you if the pipe can be extended or if the boiler will have to be moved.


----------



## jamesgti

Look forward to seeing more progress, good work so far.


----------



## lejenko

T.C said:


> The boiler flue pipe extension would be dependant on the make and model of the boiler.
> 
> From the photos I can see that it is possibly a non condensing, fan assisted, balanced flue but would need closer pictures to be sure.
> 
> I am a fully qualified gas safe registered engineer. If you let me have the boiler details I will be able to tell you if the pipe can be extended or if the boiler will have to be moved.


Hi bud sorry for the delay on replies. Thanks for your feedback it's interesting to talk to people in the know. I've actually decided to move the boiler into the garage now as mentioned but for the record its a ferroli Modena 80e. I've got a few friends in the trade so this will all be done to current regs.



jamesgti said:


> Look forward to seeing more progress, good work so far.


Thanks bud here's a few more pics were I am so far





































Progress is good Ive been able to crack on with the electrics now the roof is on



















Sry for the long updates. Next the doors should be going on


----------



## 20vKarlos

Good to see this coming along!


----------



## lejenko

Once again I'll apolagise for the long updates on this I've been crazy busy over Christmas with work and what not. A few more updates with the render now done and some progress inside with most of the wiring now done by myself.

Render done ready to paint when the weather gets better 









Few pics of the under eaves lighting 


















A nice little loft space for a few bits 


















If anyone is wondering the position of the pull cord for the light there was a change in the hatch location -_- but is now sorted 

The ceiling is now in and all the spots wired up



















A few additional flood lights 150w worth 




























That's it up to now 
Thanks for keeping up


----------



## mechrepairs

Love it, take it your an electrician?

Carl


----------



## nbray67

That's a nice build indeed, nice to see you making a loft also, it'll make keeping the garage warm a lot easier.

Nice lighting set up, no dark areas at all!!


----------



## afoggo

Looks a fantastic space can only dream of a garage like this


----------



## lejenko

mechrepairs said:


> Love it, take it your an electrician?
> 
> Carl


Thanks bud I'm actually a cable jointer by trade but did electrical instalation previous to that



nbray67 said:


> That's a nice build indeed, nice to see you making a loft also, it'll make keeping the garage warm a lot easier.
> 
> Nice lighting set up, no dark areas at all!!


Thanks, the loft was a must just for storage really but as you say it helps massively for insulation even with no heating in there yet the small amount of heat from the boiler helps.



afoggo said:


> Looks a fantastic space can only dream of a garage like this


Thanks afoggo ill be honest and say it's a real achievement for me and was always something I dremt of having I'm fortunate enough to earn some good money with my job so have nuckled down for the past 3 years to be able to do it. Definitely worth it


----------



## adamb87

Really liking the look of it. Really nice size garage and superb lighting.


----------



## lejenko

adamb87 said:


> Really liking the look of it. Really nice size garage and superb lighting.


Thanks bud :thumb:

Some more progress this week with the garden to the side coming on nicely




























Thanks for following guys


----------



## TANNER23

Are you in Wollaston by any chance?! 
Houses look familiar. Just round the corner if you are! :wave:


----------



## lejenko

TANNER23 said:


> Are you in Wollaston by any chance?!
> Houses look familiar. Just round the corner if you are! :wave:


Not far off bud I'm amblecote :wave:


----------



## THQuattro

Great work sir, is that a nice A7 over the road.


----------



## lejenko

THQuattro said:


> Great work sir, is that a nice A7 over the road.


Thank you my good man :thumb: and yes it's a beut I actually contributed to his decision to buying it, it when something like "GET IT BOUGHT MAN"!! Which his wife was not so impressed about :lol:


----------



## TANNER23

Looks like a great cave!:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

lejenko said:


>


This would really annoy me...
Is all brickwork like this? and that rendering, looks patchy.

Please don't let this take anything away from your build, from day one I've loved this thread/build, but that sort of thing annoys the hell out of me :wall:


----------



## lejenko

20vKarlos said:


> This would really annoy me...
> Is all brickwork like this? and that rendering, looks patchy.
> 
> Please don't let this take anything away from your build, from day one I've loved this thread/build, but that sort of thing annoys the hell out of me :wall:


Lol no worries at all bud it's good to have feed back good and bad tbh I totaly agree to some degree it's only due to the down lights that make it so obvious and tbh the brick work will eventually be painted matte black so will hopefully be less obvious. The brick work around the garden wall is much better and true.


----------



## lejenko

A little more progress over the past few weeks

All slabs are down round the back and path down the side


















Not the best picture but enough to get the idea lol, the turf is down 









The RSJ sitting above the garage door was upsetting me looking all rough and ready so I've given it a spruce of matte black









Primed 









Painted


----------



## lejenko

I've also managed to get round to digging a soak away in one corner of the garden as it slopes off and floods slightly especially when washing the block patio :/





































That's it for now the next job will be the driveway


----------



## 182_tom

Great work with the garage. Are you going down the stamped concrete again for your driveway?


----------



## lejenko

182_tom said:


> Great work with the garage.  Are you going down the stamped concrete again for your driveway?


Thanks bud :thumb: Yes I think so I'll see what I'm looking at price wise but will most likely get the concrete pad.


----------



## 182_tom

lejenko said:


> Thanks bud :thumb: Yes I think so I'll see what I'm looking at price wise but will most likely get the concrete pad.


Did you ever have to protect your original concrete? Only we have had ours down a couple of yrs now and its starting to look a little tatty if im honest.

Just wondering if its something I could attempt or better to employ the professionals again.

Tom


----------



## lejenko

182_tom said:


> Did you ever have to protect your original concrete? Only we have had ours down a couple of yrs now and its starting to look a little tatty if im honest.
> 
> Just wondering if its something I could attempt or better to employ the professionals again.
> 
> Tom


It all depends how bad it is really the best way to tell is if you wet the drive does it come up the original colour? If it does it needs re sealing which will bring the finish back, if there's any staining like oil try (this isn't a joke lol) cheapo cola it actually works


----------



## cleancar

very nice ! I would dig deep and look at getting the walls skimmed makes a massive difference internally , watching with interest , thanks for sharing


----------



## lejenko

cleancar said:


> very nice ! I would dig deep and look at getting the walls skimmed makes a massive difference internally , watching with interest , thanks for sharing


Thanks mucka :thumb: This is most definitely on the to do list as is the epoxy resin floor. I had a rough quote of 2k to sort the drive today :O so unfortunately the finished interior is on a back burner for now :/


----------



## Nick-ST

Super looking garage. Great work!


----------



## Adam_B

If you don't mind me asking, what was the final cost of the garage?


----------



## M400BHP

Good work


----------



## Ashburner

I like it!


----------



## lejenko

Adam_B said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was the final cost of the garage?


Hi bud sorry for the late reply, I did my sums the other day and it looks to be in the region of 21-22k that's everything up to date. I've still got the driveway to do and internal plastering and floor to do.



M400BHP said:


> Good work


Thanks bud :thumb:



Ashburner said:


> I like it!


Cheers bud :thumb:

A few updates, the render is mostly painted just a few more coats down the side. All exterior lighting is now finished and the garden to the side. I'm super happy with how it looks. Next job will be the internal bording and skim, flooring and driveway. I've build a shelf in the loft space and started stocking up the goods 























































The shelf










Thanks for reading guys, hopefully not to long for the next update :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Looks great and really in-keeping.


----------



## StevieM3

Great build!


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Good read and pics! nice work pal!


----------



## ibiza55

I wish, I wish, I wish I had a garage like that, well done mate, very impressive.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

nice garage!


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice looking garage!!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Certainly come a long way bud! Looks good


----------



## lejenko

Hi all, I'll start with an apology as its been ages since any updates. I've been one busy mofo with getting married and all the drama associated with that lol. Fortunately however I'm able to crack on with the cave and have a few updates.

The inside is now all boarded and plastered 









And painted 


















I'm taking delivery tomorrow of some showtrax freeflow tiles which I'll hopefully get down soon as.









Once again sorry for my absence but back on it like a car bonnet (not literally of course :/ )


----------



## Ramigojag

I remember reading through this when you first started. Looks awesome now


----------



## lejenko

Ramigojag said:


> I remember reading through this when you first started. Looks awesome now


Thanks bud :thumb: it's been quite a slow process but it's worth the wait I think.


----------



## PaulN

Just spotted this thread.... great work... have to say thought the side brick work and rendering is shocking.... Spots do show it up but has the builder seen it with the lights on?

Love the existing pressed concrete drive too.


----------



## lejenko

PaulN said:


> Just spotted this thread.... great work... have to say thought the side brick work and rendering is shocking.... Spots do show it up but has the builder seen it with the lights on?
> 
> Love the existing pressed concrete drive too.


I agree mate and did have a few words for him. It does show worse with the lights but I'm not loosing sleep over it. It might not be the best of standard but I'm happy with it overall.

I took delivery of the showtrax flooring today and can safely say it's spot on. Hoping to get it down over the next few days.


----------



## PaulN

Come on then, lets see the finished garden with the artificial grass?


----------



## lejenko

PaulN said:


> Come on then, lets see the finished garden with the artificial grass?


I didn't realise I hadn't put any up of the garden 

It's only a small space but is a nice little sun trap. This pic is when I had grass but the dog took a fancy to most of it so opted for the artificial stuff. I'm not happy with it though if I'm honest so might do so thing different next year maybe


----------



## lejenko

I had a free Saturday to get the showtrax flooring down and very impressed. If your looking to put plastic floor tiles down I'd definitely recommend these.

Gave the floor a good sweep and a coat of stabilising solution.









I then put a layer of underlay for insulation and sound dampening 









Then lay the tiles. Nice and simple to do with a bit of cutting up by the door.









I also hung the towel rad ready to plumb in next weeken.


----------



## Sicskate

Looking good!

But how do the tiles stick down if they are on top of the underlay?


----------



## lejenko

Sicskate said:


> Looking good!
> 
> But how do the tiles stick down if they are on top of the underlay?


They don't stick down bud they just sit on top :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate

So do they clip together then?


----------



## lejenko

Yeah that's it bud they clip together and carry some weight once down so won't move anywhere. It's actually used in pit lanes.


----------



## Cookies

That's outstanding mate. Fantastic space. 

Cooks


----------



## lejenko

Cookies said:


> That's outstanding mate. Fantastic space.
> 
> Cooks


Thanks Cooks :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Mind if I ask about the led security lamps - that's a great addition. What wattage are they?


----------



## horico

Those tiles look great! Exactly what underlay did you use? 

Would you mind sharing the cost per sq m of the tiles (pm if you prefer). We move at the end of the month and my new man cave would look great with some red / black tiles down like on their website.


----------



## lejenko

Cookies said:


> Mind if I ask about the led security lamps - that's a great addition. What wattage are they?


There 50w smd about 30 quid each of Ebay nice and cheap to run to


----------



## lejenko

horico said:


> Those tiles look great! Exactly what underlay did you use?
> 
> Would you mind sharing the cost per sq m of the tiles (pm if you prefer). We move at the end of the month and my new man cave would look great with some red / black tiles down like on their website.


Not at all bud They work out at £24.95 per sq/m but I had 20% off the total as these are used, not that you could notice they are in great condition. The underlay is just a 50m roll of jiffy roll for £8 or so :thumb:


----------



## Hairy Pete

Looks great - The tiles are fab I put them down about 6 years ago , just clips together like scalextrics track.


----------



## horico

lejenko said:


> Not at all bud They work out at £24.95 per sq/m but I had 20% off the total as these are used, not that you could notice they are in great condition. The underlay is just a 50m roll of jiffy roll for £8 or so :thumb:


Cheers buddy. That seems quite reasonable I think. I'll remember that for when I'm ready!


----------



## lejenko

Hairy Pete said:


> Looks great - The tiles are fab I put them down about 6 years ago , just clips together like scalextrics track.


Thanks bud I'm well chuffed with how it looks.



horico said:


> Cheers buddy. That seems quite reasonable I think. I'll remember that for when I'm ready!


They are very similar to racedeck tiles but there more expensive. If you enquiry just ask if there's any used in stock you can get a good deal.


----------



## lejenko

Today I've finally been able to give the go on the final stage of this build. After some time tracing the company down I've found the fella who originally did the concrete print drive for the previous owner of the house.

Original drive pad cut ready to match into









Also the new garage pad has been cut back for a nice clean transition at the door









A bit more ground work to be done tomorrow ready for the conc Thursday  I'm exited to see this finished and finally be able to just roll the car in and out without adjusting wing mirrors and 10 point turning


----------



## lejenko

A few more tones of hardcore and edgers in place ready for the conc



















And today the conc was poured coloured and printed, although not finished yet I'm over the moon on the attention to detail and the match is bang on!




























A few days to cure and the lads are back to wash and seal.


----------



## danga200

They've done a cracking job there.


----------



## WO-WO

Looks great, the A5 looks lovely too!


----------



## lejenko

danga200 said:


> They've done a cracking job there.


I couldn't be happier tbh. Looking forward to seeing it all lacquered 



WO-WO said:


> Looks great, the A5 looks lovely too!


Thanks bud it's actually an s5


----------



## kingy89

Wow what an amazing transformation! That's certainly a well pampered S5 now. I'd love a garage like that one day


----------



## danga200

Glad to see someone else with a black Audi going for yellow fog lights too :thumb:


----------



## lejenko

kingy89 said:


> Wow what an amazing transformation! That's certainly a well pampered S5 now. I'd love a garage like that one day


Most of the lads at work see it as a little OTT to build you car it's own home with central heating but they just don't understand :lol:



danga200 said:


> Glad to see someone else with a black Audi going for yellow fog lights too :thumb:


I love the look. What Audi do you have? Piccy piccy?


----------



## JJ_

Echo the other comments, lovely garage and the finish on the conrete looks superb.


----------



## Tricky Red

Did you get planning for the non porous front surface?


----------



## lejenko

JJ_ said:


> Echo the other comments, lovely garage and the finish on the conrete looks superb.


Thanks bud :thumb:



Tricky Red said:


> Did you get planning for the non porous front surface?


It wasn't required here as it was a match up job of the existing driveway of about 5yrs old also there was sufficient run off and a soak away provided when originally done


----------



## lejenko

Finally this project is coming to an end. Today the driveway was sealed and colour matched. Outstanding work from an outstanding company. I'll let the pictures speak for themselves here!


----------



## carlgarfield

Great garage build matey :argie: looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## lejenko

carlgarfield said:


> Great garage build matey :argie: looks amazing :thumb:


Thanks Carl mate it's good to see you on here we should catch up at some point :thumb:


----------



## carlgarfield

lejenko said:


> Thanks Carl mate it's good to see you on here we should catch up at some point :thumb:


indeed matey its been a few years. need to see that lovely s5 of yours :argie:


----------



## Danjc

Looks awesome mate and the same pattern as my drive :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Love the drive way and garage! just a little bit jealous!


----------



## lejenko

carlgarfield said:


> indeed matey its been a few years. need to see that lovely s5 of yours :argie:


Your welcome round any time bud



Danjc said:


> Looks awesome mate and the same pattern as my drive :thumb:


Thanks bud I've been following your progress to :thumb:



Zetec-al said:


> Love the drive way and garage! just a little bit jealous!


Lol thanks bud


----------



## Alfa male

lejenko said:


> I agree mate and did have a few words for him. It does show worse with the lights but I'm not loosing sleep over it. It might not be the best of standard but I'm happy with it overall.
> 
> I took delivery of the showtrax flooring today and can safely say it's spot on. Hoping to get it down over the next few days.


Garage looks stunning. Very tasteful and matches in with the house spot on.

Can I ask how much was the Showtrax flooring all in?


----------



## James_R

Really impressive now lejenko

Top work - the drive looks brilliant
Nice size garage perfect for working on your car, not too big not too small.
Plenty of room to get all round without any limitations.

I'm very envious of your new space mate.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Fantastic job and just in time for the winter!


----------



## lejenko

Alfa male said:


> Garage looks stunning. Very tasteful and matches in with the house spot on.
> 
> Can I ask how much was the Showtrax flooring all in?


For 24.75sq/m In black new should of been £849.19 all in with delivery but got these Used set for £692.55



James_R said:


> Really impressive now lejenko
> 
> Top work - the drive looks brilliant
> Nice size garage perfect for working on your car, not too big not too small.
> Plenty of room to get all round without any limitations.
> 
> I'm very envious of your new space mate.


Thanks James I'm so happy with the final finish its just as I planned 



Cy-Zuki said:


> Fantastic job and just in time for the winter!


Thanks bud I didn't think I'd get there but just managed it in time


----------



## danga200

lejenko said:


> I love the look. What Audi do you have? Piccy piccy?


I also own an S, but an S3. Fogs will be going yellow as soon as I get to spend a bit of time on her.


----------



## Alfa male

lejenko said:


> For 24.75sq/m In black new should of been £849.19 all in with delivery but got these Used set for £692.55


Thanks for that, how did you get hold of the used tiles may I ask?

Liking the S5 by the way I loved mine when I had it and miss the V8 rumble through the Miltek exhausts. Cracking car...


----------



## graeme

Fantastic job looks amazing I am not jealous honest. Given me real inspiration to sort my garage out although it's an internal single so unsure if the insignia will fit in with any room to spare. One question did your driveway get painted and if so what did you use, could be an easy way to improve my patio and free more cash up for man cave lol


----------



## james_death

Great looking build and flooring, now the challenge is keeping it free of clutter...:thumb:


----------



## lejenko

danga200 said:


> I also own an S, but an S3. Fogs will be going yellow as soon as I get to spend a bit of time on her.


She's a beaut! I read up on you post cleaning her up. Cracking job you did to :thumb:



Alfa male said:


> Thanks for that, how did you get hold of the used tiles may I ask?
> 
> Liking the S5 by the way I loved mine when I had it and miss the V8 rumble through the Miltek exhausts. Cracking car...


When I enquired for a quote from showtrax on new they happened to have these used ones available so it's definitely worth asking them if you looking to save a good few quid :thumb:

I love the noise even with the stock exhaust. I'm planning on AWE system next year hopefully 



graeme said:


> Fantastic job looks amazing I am not jealous honest. Given me real inspiration to sort my garage out although it's an internal single so unsure if the insignia will fit in with any room to spare. One question did your driveway get painted and if so what did you use, could be an easy way to improve my patio and free more cash up for man cave lol


Thanks graeme, it's nice to see I'm giving some inspiration back as I got lots from other builds on here. The driveway was patched up with new concrete pattern print which is coloureds when con is wet, this was let to dry then the existing pad was colour charged with a specialist powder additive then lacquered/sealed to give the "wet" look and protection. It was a very interesting process to watch actually but quite time consuming.



james_death said:


> Great looking build and flooring, now the challenge is keeping it free of clutter...:thumb:


Thanks James. The wife takes off her shoes before coming in so I should be ok I think :lol:


----------



## danga200

lejenko said:


> She's a beaut! I read up on you post cleaning her up. Cracking job you did to :thumb:
> 
> I love the noise even with the stock exhaust. I'm planning on AWE system next year hopefully


Cheers fella. Got a lot more to do yet, the paint is still in a very poor state :wall::buffer::detailer: but at least it's clean and free of contaminants.

Also yes to the exhaust! I heard a standard one a couple days ago oddly enough, was a light blue colour. Sounded lovely, can't imagine what an aftermarket jobbie would sound like in the flesh :devil:


----------



## rossmilne

This is an incredible build and has given me lots of ideas for next year when I finally get round to knocking down the wall between my two singles and making one big man cave  

Great work fella


----------



## lejenko

rossmilne said:


> This is an incredible build and has given me lots of ideas for next year when I finally get round to knocking down the wall between my two singles and making one big man cave
> 
> Great work fella


Thanks rossmilne :thumb: I'll look forward to seeing you progress.

Just a little update as this maybe of interest to some. I was looking into some ideas of skirting as the bottoms of the walls were the floor tiles met looked to unfinished for my liking so finally opted for this simple cheap solution. It's called soft skirting and is super easy to install and looks top.

Before 









After









A little gift from the step sister swissvax door protectors :thumb:









And somewhere to clean ya feet and the security guard in the window lol


----------



## Daz.

looks great fella!


----------



## mctdog

Just read through the entire thread. The garage looks great. Very impressed with the drive. I'm away to look for those Swissvax door protectors...


----------



## robby71

mctdog said:


> Just read through the entire thread. The garage looks great. Very impressed with the drive. I'm away to look for those Swissvax door protectors...


http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/swissvax-door-protectors-set-of-2.html


----------



## lejenko

Daz. said:


> looks great fella!


Thanks Daz :thumb:



mctdog said:


> Just read through the entire thread. The garage looks great. Very impressed with the drive. I'm away to look for those Swissvax door protectors...


I'm sure these were bought from eBay for around £19

Another little update the bike is now out the dinning room :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Drive way looks great, the match is perfect, very good work.... If its not rude how much did the job cost and roughly what was the area?


----------



## bigbossw

lejenko said:


> Thanks Daz :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure these were bought from eBay for around £19
> 
> Another little update the bike is now out the dinning room :lol:


I give it 2 weeks until there is a tyre mark on that pristine wall


----------



## lejenko

PaulN said:


> Drive way looks great, the match is perfect, very good work.... If its not rude how much did the job cost and roughly what was the area?


Hi bud sorry for the huge delay with the reply lol :lol: for the driveway it was roughly 17msq and cost an eye poking £1800 :O but can honestly say the job done is perfect



bigbossw said:


> I give it 2 weeks until there is a tyre mark on that pristine wall


Still no tire marks :thumb: I'm doing well lol


----------



## Farquhar

lejenko said:


> Thanks Daz :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure these were bought from eBay for around £19
> 
> Another little update the bike is now out the dinning room :lol:


How come you've got the bike hung on an angle? :/


----------



## Jonny_R

Farquhar said:


> How come you've got the bike hung on an angle? :/


Looks to me like that's the only places on the frame the wall hanger will go


----------



## Megs Lad

Lovely car , lovely garage , lovely drive , lovely bike , lovely dog am I missing something ???. Oh and by the way the towel radiator in the garge is ingenious !! lucky man


----------



## Farquhar

Jonny_R said:


> Looks to me like that's the only places on the frame the wall hanger will go


I was thinking under the Trek logo, I'd be concerned about damage to the brake cables where it is currently.

God I'm sad!


----------



## Kev.O

Just read the entire thread, really like the finish.


----------

